# Need educating



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Daughter is in the market for a new knife (lost her old one) so we're having a conversation. I suggested a single or double blade Buck knife (she's on a limited budget). She responded that she wants one that locks but her father told her they only lock open but she doesn't believe him. We need some education, please.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Tourist is your man on this subject but below are my 4 everyday "Go To" knives;

Morakniv Companion Heavy Duty; AWESOME knife that is easy to find (orange) in my Range Bag or BackPack EDC. My first Morakniv lasted about 20 years and I cant seem to find it. This one is pretty new. So far I love it. About $25 new with a plastic sheath. Comes in multiple colors. The cheapest Morakniv is around $10. If you can't find a Mora in their product offering that fits your needs, shame on you...
https://morakniv.se/en/product-category/all-knives/?v=7516fd43adaa

Casselman Folder; A cheap knife that is often seen as a marketing promo item. A supplier of mine gave me this one about 10 years ago so it was free. It usually rides in the center console of my truck and used often.

Buck 110; Its been used for any and everything over the years. About $35 new today I think and probably comes with a sheath now a days. The Buck is usually next to me on my table or night stand and sometimes on the kitchen counter. I think Tourist is partial to the Buck 112.

Gerber Gator with gut hook; Love this knife especially the handle in wet or cold weather. About $45 new today and comes with a nylon sheath. The Gerber can be found also in my BackPack as well as on my desk. I'd buy this one again and again and give it as a gift to my family and friends...same as the Mora..

Just my opinion...:vs_closedeyes:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

This is my EDC knife. The old mans pocket knife the case Yellow peanut. Does everything I need it too.


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Thanks! EDC?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Marica said:


> Thanks! EDC?


*E*very *D*ay *C*arry


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Slippy said:


> *E*very *D*ay *C*arry


Of course. My EDC is now a Buck 389 Canoe. Used to be a smaller version of the Szankovits I posted about earlier but that got confiscated by the Israeli police.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Marica said:


> Daughter is in the market for a new knife (lost her old one) so we're having a conversation. I suggested a single or double blade Buck knife (she's on a limited budget). She responded that she wants one that locks but her father told her they only lock open but she doesn't believe him. We need some education, please.


The most important question is, "what does she plan to use this knife for?" Multi-purpose, box cutting, skinning, defense, food prep, etc?

If I understand correctly, she wants a knife that locks *closed*, but also locks into the open position?
Options for knives that have a locking mechanism to keep them closed is very limiting. The only ones I know of that have this feature are automatics that open with the press of a button, aka "switchblades", and those are not legal everywhere. Not sure about Mississippi.

Any decent pocket folder should have sufficient friction at the pivot point to keep the knife closed, only opening when force is applied by the user with purpose.
For a good budget knife, look at Gerber. They have some great options in the $20-$30 range that will last forever.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Get her the smaller version, a Buck 112. They even come with red handles, I just bought one for myself.

The 420HC alloy is plenty tough. Yes, it locks open, but it does not lock in the closed position. Then again, I never had a traditional, non-automatic folder open up in my pocket.

If your husband is against this idea, remember that Bucks come with a sturdy pocket sheath, I'm polishing the snap for my new Buck 112 which should arrive to day.
_
She's not a member here, but I'll be happy to polish the edge for her_.

The first picture is a leather case for Buck 112. It has blue tape on it to keep the polish from staining the leather. Yes, it's removed the next day.

The second picture is _my personal Buck 112_. I do not care for the Buck 110. It's shape is like a "bar of soap," and if the larger knife gets cold and slippery, your hand could slide on the blade. The biggest issue on that is that a lot of Wisconsin hunters use the Buck 110 just because it's a classic. Both the 110 and the 112 are made from the same materials and alloys, the 110 is just bigger and a "classic." The Buck 112 has that front bolster that is utilized as a "finger choil," and your daughter's hand _will not_ slide forward.

If my red Buck 112 comes today I will do a follow-up picture.

_Click on pictures to enlarge_


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Kauboy said:


> The most important question is, "what does she plan to use this knife for?" Multi-purpose, box cutting, skinning, defense, food prep, etc?
> 
> If I understand correctly, she wants a knife that locks *closed*, but also locks into the open position?
> Options for knives that have a locking mechanism to keep them closed is very limiting. The only ones I know of that have this feature are automatics that open with the press of a button, aka "switchblades", and those are not legal everywhere. Not sure about Mississippi.
> ...


I think the issue of a "closed lock" is probably because she has a toddler and is worried about safety. She's in NC so I'll look at knife law there, but I don't think she wants anything that isn't commonly sold everywhere.

As to use-- box opening / it's handy to have a pocket knife uses. She specifically said single blade. She has a Swiss Army but claims it was too heavy.


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

The Tourist said:


> Get her the smaller version, a Buck 112. They even come with red handles, I just bought one for myself.
> 
> The 420HC alloy is plenty tough. Yes, it locks open, but it does not lock in the closed position. Then again, I never had a traditional, non-automatic folder open up in my pocket.
> 
> ...


I LOL! She's 33. I can't see that either he father or my husband (not one & the same) would object too much to her having a knife-- and if they did, I can promise she would not care!

The case would help with her worries about our grandson, at least it would give her some pease of mind b/c I doubt that at not quite 3 he could open it.

I will recommend the Buck 112 to her. And Kouboy, thanks for the Gerber reminder. I'll also recommend she get a Gerber Shard. Handiest little gadget I've ever seen.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Marica said:


> She has a Swiss Army but claims it was too heavy.


Yes, I heard some of my favorite Swiss woman had put on a few pounds, I think it's the chocolate.

Actually, a "responsible Swiss Army Knife" with logical accouterments would be ideal. MY wife is a teacher, and the Swiss Army Knife is the only edged tool they can use in class.

Swiss Army Knives do get heavy if you load them down with useless junk.

*And the steel is very soft*.

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...146BAF2B4073FB8651B5146BAF2B4073&&FORM=VDRVRV


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

And remember, Marica, a knife is one of man's first tools, that's why I love them. Have them serviced by the best craftsmen.

There are good craftsmen--and then again, all the rest.

Get credentials.

For example, I have a Wisconsin SIC Code and I have been a polisher for 23 years. I can polish folded Japanese steel.

As Will Sonnett said, "_No brag, just fact_."

_Click on pictures to enlarge_.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The nice Arkie branch of the clan sent me a Kershaw for a birthday or something. No complaints thus far. Not very expensive. Can be opened with one hand. Takes two to close it. 
https://www.amazon.com/Kershaw-Spee...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B003LNR5YM


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> The nice Arkie branch of the clan sent me a Kershaw


Oh, shut the door--I am so jealous. We might have "Italian tradesman" in our family, but nobody in my bloodline has an "in" with the Klan!

Do they wear the hoods for birthday parties? So, do they cut the cake or just torch it outside? Are any of them "nightriders"?

Yikes, you lead such a fantastic life!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Naw..they are mosly good old Bible Believinng folks but dont act reeal churchy sometimes. They love rational black folks and homos. They dont like the Clintons. In fact my dear Daughter in law is big pals with Paula Jones. She ratted out Sick Willy for showing off Mr. Winkie if some might recall.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Marica said:


> I will recommend the Buck 112 to her.


Marica, if you can wait a few days my "lower cost" Buck 112 will arrive, it's just tied up in UPS right now. I will post some pictures so you can see the real thing.

Here's the story, I will usually buy a lower strata knife for myself. I want knives that can be used, so I get a "plain Jane" one and just polish up the edge and tighten all the loose screws. In a recent Blue Ridge Catalog they showed a "red-bone" Buck 112 for only 44 dollars. It still have brass bolsters and the 420HC alloy blade. It's just the 'Chevy Biscayne' of cutting tools. However, the blade has all the attributes of my automatic Buck 112, in fact, it has the same blade.

My only concern--and this is pure ego--is that I do not like Kydex sheaths for knives. Say what you want, but Kydex is just fancy-schmancy *cloth*. If I'm doing chores outside, and catch the Kydex on a span of barbed wire--still around in my suburban area--I might not feel the knife fall out and get lost.

I just went to the knife closet, found the regular leather Buck 112 sheath and got it ready for the "red-bone."

I think the 112 is a great knife, in fact, Joyce Wagner (also a knife sales-woman) has a Buck 112, a fancy model known as a "Finger Groove." I was the polisher for that project and with an inventory of just under one million pieces, Joyce picked the Buck 112 for her personal cutting device.


----------

